# Three point hitch not working



## dodge.construction (2 mo ago)

Tractor is a 2015 Yanmar LX4500 with 1000 hours. The backhoe and loader attachments work as usual. The lift arms for the three point hitch do not work at all and can be lifted up or pushed down manually. The three point hitch has been used very little. I can not see any loose linkage from the control lever. Flow control is open. Plenty of clean fluid and a new hyd. filter. I have disconnected the backhoe and shifted the hoses on an off to their respective quick connects with no change. 
I blew a hose on the backhoe after the last use of the 3 point and dumped most of the fluid before I noticed it. Replaced the hose and hyd. fluid and everything worked normally (did not check the 3 point).
I would really appreciate any suggestions for getting the three point working. Thank You!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't know whether you have any manuals or not, but the parts manual is available. According to what I see in the manual there are a couple of relief valves on the lift housing that could easily be checked for broken spring or trash inside. The rest of the control valve has a bunch of parts and could be tricky to work on. Have you tried bleeding air where the high-pressure line attaches to the 3-point control? Just to make sure you are getting fluid at that point. YANMAR 4TNV84T 4TNV88 LX4100 LX4500 LX4900 0CNP5-M50000_en.pdf | Powered by Box


----------



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

winston said:


> Don't know whether you have any manuals or not, but the parts manual is available. According to what I see in the manual there are a couple of relief valves on the lift housing that could easily be checked for broken spring or trash inside. The rest of the control valve has a bunch of parts and could be tricky to work on. Have you tried bleeding air where the high-pressure line attaches to the 3-point control? Just to make sure you are getting fluid at that point. YANMAR 4TNV84T 4TNV88 LX4100 LX4500 LX4900 0CNP5-M50000_en.pdf | Powered by Box


excellent download


----------

